# Game 24, Bucks vs Grizzlies on ESPN



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (13-10) vs. Memphis Grizzlies (16-6).
> 
> WHEN: 8:30 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/184057201.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I nearly shit myself when i saw we had a nationally televised game, and against memphis of all teams. Usually they pair us with a new york or la to carry the ratings for them.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Jennings on his future during a segment during the broadcast, "I'm basically auditioning for everyone else". We're missing layups, we're taking the stupidest shots, and being made the laughing stock of the announcers.

It's hard to even feign support for this club anymore. It's obvious that the team, including the players, buys into the hype that goes along with them being featured on national TV. They're letting it get to their heads.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is Monta Ellis as painful to root for as it seems?


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh, not at all, although based off what we're seeing tonight I definitely see where you're coming from. Tonight's the anomaly.

Usually Monta's the guy making plays when we need them most; he's far more consistent than Jennings, and together they're the highest scoring backcourt in the league. For a good look of what we're cheering for when everything is clicking, last night's win over the Pacers is a good example:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> I nearly shit myself when i saw we had a nationally televised game, and against memphis of all teams. Usually they pair us with a new york or la to carry the ratings for them.


I wonder why the game was picked myself. 

Not surprised by the outcome. Bucks just don't have the right kind of talent.


----------

